# New "Supergroup"? - Black Country Communion



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I ripped this from another forum... thought some here may find it interesting...

Black Country Communion - Black Country Communion (2010)


Black Country Communion is a devastating head-on collision between American and British rock influences a true supergroup that delivers a titanic rock experience greater than the sum of its supremely talented parts. The brainchild of producer Kevin Shirley (Black Crowes, Aerosmith, Led Zeppelin), the band combines the rock lineage and forces of legendary frontman and bass guitarist Glenn Hughes (Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Trapeze), master blues-rock guitarist Joe Bonamassa, powerhouse drummer Jason Bonham (Led Zeppelin, Foreigner) and keyboardist Derek Sherinian (Dream Theater, Billy Idol, Alice Cooper). Named after the industrial area in Britain where both Hughes and Bonham were born and raised, Black Country Communion began rehearsing and recording tracks written by both Hughes and Bonamassa at Shangri-La Studios in early 2010.

All songs are sung by Hughes, with the exception of Song Of Yesterday and The Revolution In Me, which are both sung by Bonamassa. The two singers share vocals on Sista Jane and Too Late For The Sun. Also included is a new version of Medusa, the rock classic Hughes originally recorded with his first band, Trapeze.

Tracklist:
01. Black Country
02. One Last Soul
03. The Great Divide
04. Down Again
05. Beggarman
06. Song of Yesterday
07. No Time 08. Medusa
09. The Revolution in Me
10. Stand (At the Burning Tree)
11. Sista Jane
12. Too Late For the Sun

LINE UP:
• Glenn Hughes - lead vocals, bass
• Joe Bonamassa - guitars, backing vocals, lead vocals on "Song of Yesterday" and
"The Revolution in Me", co-lead vocals on "Sista Jane" and "Too Late for the Sun"
• Jason Bonham - drums, percussion
• Derek Sherinian - keyboards

Releases 9/21/10


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds interesting! I'll have to check that out for sure! Supergroups usually meant disappointment with the exception of the Travelin' Wilburys, but the Chickenfoot disc was great and I now believe in supergroups again (despite how much Them Crooked Vultures sucked!)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Sounds interesting! I'll have to check that out for sure! Supergroups usually meant disappointment with the exception of the Travelin' Wilburys, but the Chickenfoot disc was great and I now believe in supergroups again (despite how much Them Crooked Vultures sucked!)


slight tangernt, here's a couple of supergroups that were awesome:
*Mad Season*:
Layne Staley - Alice in Chains
Mike McCready - Pearl Jam
Barret Martin - Screaming Trees
John Baker Saunders - the Walkabouts

*The Backbeat band* (just together to make soundtrack for a Beatles movie)
Greg Dulli - The Afghan Whigs/Twilight Singers
Thurston Moore - Sonic Youth
Mike Mills - R.E.M.
Dave Grohl - Nirvana/Foo Fighters
Dave Pirner - Soul Asylum
Don Fleming - Gumball

how's THAT for a cover band?


/I also like "Asia", but seem to be the only person who did


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Sounds interesting! I'll have to check that out for sure! Supergroups usually meant disappointment with the exception of the Travelin' Wilburys, but the Chickenfoot disc was great and I now believe in supergroups again (despite how much Them Crooked Vultures sucked!)


You didn't like Them Crooked Vultures?? I thought it was pretty good. Liked Chickenfoot too.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Cream wasn't bad for a Supergroup.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You didn't like Them Crooked Vultures?? I thought it was pretty good. Liked Chickenfoot too.


Nah, that album didn't go it for me at all. I was SOOOO ready to like it too, which must have meant it was pretty bad (to me).


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

There's a free .mp3 download for "One Last Soul" on the BCC website. Wicked tune!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it not slightly outrageous to list Jason Bonham's credits as (Led Zeppelin)?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is it not slightly outrageous to list Jason Bonham's credits as (Led Zeppelin)?


what the hell, he's currently pretty much touring this summer _as _LZ .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> what the hell, he's currently pretty much touring this summer _as _LZ .


Thats about the same as you and I touring as Led Zep


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey! Phil Collins drummed once with LZ... maybe he can put it on his resume too!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Bonham plays in Foreigner as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Just watched a clip on their site..pretty cool indeed....and Jason is looking more and more like his dad..LOL


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> Just watched a clip on their site..pretty cool indeed....and Jason is looking more and more like his dad..LOL


certainly straight ahead rock! I like it!!
[video=youtube;ocgO6iSiU3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocgO6iSiU3g&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------

